# [Risolto]]Webkit impiega moltissimo a compilare!!!

## saverik

ciao a tutti ,

ennesimo problema con webkit che dopo 6 ore ancora non ha smesso di compilare...

Sono su gcc 4.8.4 .

Aiuti o suggerimenti?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

se il tuo pc è quello in firma , direi che stai sulla norma ...anzi forse un pò troppo

su ambiente KDE (qtwebkit è la controparte di webkit-gtk)

```
genlop -i dev-qt/qtwebkit

 * dev-qt/qtwebkit

   Total builds: 8

   Global build time: 7 hours, 48 minutes.

   Average merge time: 58 minutes and 30 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1

   Install date: Tue May 12 22:24:20 2015

   USE="icu -+gstreamer -+jit"

   CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mfpmath=sse -ftree-vectorize -fno-stack-protector -ffast-math   CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mfpmath=sse -ftree-vectorize -fno-stack-protector -ffast-math   LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed,--hash-style=gnu"

```

su 

```
Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz

 Ram : 8GB
```

e

```
genlop -i qtwebkit

 * dev-qt/qtwebkit

   Total builds: 25

   Global build time: 6 hours, 53 minutes and 38 seconds.

   Average merge time: 16 minutes and 32 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1

   Install date: Tue Mar 31 03:09:16 2015

   USE="icu -+gstreamer -+jit"

   CFLAGS="-Og -pipe -march=native -mfpmath=sse   CXXFLAGS="-Og -pipe -march=native -mfpmath=sse   LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed,--hash-style=gnu"

```

su 

```
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40GHz

Ram : 16GB
```

entrambi con compilazione in ram.

dovresti fornire qualche dato in più

guarda qua un caso simile anche se un pò vecchiotto magari qualche suggerimento arriva ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7746244.html

----------

## saverik

Ciao, 

ti invollo il mio fstab ed il make.conf:

```

/dev/sda1               /                  brtfs          defaults,relatime                           0 0

/dev/sda2               /home          brtfs          defaults,relatime                           0 0

tmpfs           /tmp      tmpfs    noatime,nodiratime,size=6G         0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                                    0 0

shm                     /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                                    0 0

```

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

USE="X -kde -qt4 a52 acpi alsa base bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist consolekit cups dbus dhclient extras ffmpeg gzip gtk gtk2 gtk3 -java jpeg introspection ios ipv6 lm_sensors modules multilib nss jpeg lock mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg  nls networkmanager opengl pdf ppp themes udev unicode usb sse sse2 ss3 x264 xvmc wext wifi"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

```

Penso di usare la compilazione in ram (o perlomeno credo )

Se trovi qualcosa che non va nelle mie configurazioni fammi sapere.

Accetto sempre consigli.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hal-10000

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma proprio oggi anch'io ho ricompilato webkit-gtk e la cosa è andata avanti per diverse ore (c'era anche firefox). Diciamo che ad occhio e croceci mette circa 4 ore solo per webkit-gtk

Il mio laptop però è più vecchio (8 anni) e meno potente 

```
Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz
```

i386

Core Duo 

Ram 1Gb

Posto i dati di genlop:

```
$ genlop -i net-libs/webkit-gtk

 * net-libs/webkit-gtk

   Total builds: 25

   Global build time: 3 days, 7 hours, 33 minutes and 35 seconds.

   Average merge time: 3 hours, 10 minutes and 56 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8

   Install date: Sun May 31 14:32:34 2015

   USE="spell -aqua -coverage -debug -+egl -+geoloc -gles2 -+gstreamer -+introspection -+jit -libsecret -+opengl -wayland -+webgl -+X"

   CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-keep-memory -Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads"
```

il tempo medio di compilazione è indicato in 3 ore circa, ma in realtà ce ne mette almeno un'ora in più.

Potreste dirmi se questo tempo di compilazione è congruo pe ril mio laptop?

Grazie

EDIT: 

posto un output più esauriente di genlop dove si vede come il tempo di compilazione è man mano aumentato nel tempo:

```
$ genlop -i  -t net-libs/webkit-gtk

 * net-libs/webkit-gtk

     Wed Apr 24 17:12:21 2013 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r200

       merge time: 1 hour, 23 minutes and 7 seconds.

     Fri May  3 02:28:56 2013 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r200

       merge time: 1 hour, 23 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Thu Jun 27 22:16:17 2013 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201

       merge time: 1 hour, 25 minutes and 17 seconds.

     Sun Jun 30 01:54:04 2013 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201

       merge time: 1 hour, 24 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Thu Dec 12 05:46:37 2013 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

       merge time: 3 hours, 25 minutes and 41 seconds.

     Mon Jan  6 22:54:30 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

       merge time: 3 hours, 18 minutes and 53 seconds.

     Tue Jan  7 00:24:06 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201

       merge time: 1 hour, 29 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Sun Jan 26 18:56:11 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201

       merge time: 1 hour, 28 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Sun Jan 26 22:43:03 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

       merge time: 3 hours, 14 minutes and 16 seconds.

     Fri Feb 28 11:37:23 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

       merge time: 3 hours, 14 minutes and 11 seconds.

     Thu Mar 13 17:47:03 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.5

       merge time: 2 hours, 49 minutes and 9 seconds.

     Thu Mar 13 20:11:48 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.5-r200

       merge time: 2 hours, 23 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Fri Apr 25 19:21:08 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200

       merge time: 2 hours, 23 minutes and 52 seconds.

     Fri Apr 25 22:10:00 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6

       merge time: 2 hours, 48 minutes and 52 seconds.

     Sun Jul  6 21:31:07 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6

       merge time: 2 hours, 49 minutes and 35 seconds.

     Sun Jul  6 23:55:19 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200

       merge time: 2 hours, 24 minutes and 12 seconds.

     Mon Aug  4 04:16:48 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4

       merge time: 3 hours, 50 minutes and 14 seconds.

     Mon Aug  4 07:29:59 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r200

       merge time: 3 hours, 13 minutes and 11 seconds.

     Mon Sep 29 07:58:51 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4

       merge time: 3 hours, 47 minutes and 37 seconds.

     Sun Oct 12 13:12:34 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.4-r1

       merge time: 3 hours, 46 minutes and 43 seconds.

     Sat Dec 20 14:48:38 2014 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.7

       merge time: 4 hours, 11 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Sat Jan 10 15:42:00 2015 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.7

       merge time: 3 hours, 59 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Sat Jan 31 18:03:00 2015 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8

       merge time: 6 hours, 52 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Sat Feb 28 19:08:38 2015 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8

       merge time: 6 hours, 50 minutes and 45 seconds.

     Sun May 31 14:32:34 2015 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8

       merge time: 5 hours, 34 minutes and 34 seconds.

   Total builds: 25

   Global build time: 3 days, 7 hours, 33 minutes and 35 seconds.

   Average merge time: 3 hours, 10 minutes and 56 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8

   Install date: Sun May 31 14:32:34 2015

   USE="spell -aqua -coverage -debug -+egl -+geoloc -gles2 -+gstreamer -+introspection -+jit -libsecret -+opengl -wayland -+webgl -+X"

   CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-keep-memory -Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads"
```

----------

## saverik

appena aggiornato il sitema!!!!

```
Hpdm3 saverik # genlop -i net-libs/webkit-gtk 

 * net-libs/webkit-gtk

   Total builds: 2

   Global build time: 11 hours, 53 minutes and 42 seconds.

   Average merge time: 5 hours, 56 minutes and 51 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8

   Install date: Sat Jun  6 23:56:22 2015

   USE="spell -aqua -coverage -debug -+egl -+geoloc -gles2 -+gstreamer -+introspection -+jit -libsecret -+opengl -wayland -+webgl -+X"

   CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe   CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe   LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-keep-memory -Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads"
```

Per evitare di fondere il mio notebook lo aggiornero' solo in inverno!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## saverik

Ciao ragazzi,

metto risolto perche alla fine il tempo era corretto per le prstazioni della macchina!!!!

Ps:E poi per abbreviare il tempo di compilazione ho comprato un notebook con processore mooolto più performante!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> metto risolto perche alla fine il tempo era corretto per le prstazioni della macchina!!!!
> 
> Ps:E poi per abbreviare il tempo di compilazione ho comprato un notebook con processore mooolto più performante!!!   

 

 :Mr. Green:   te lo avevo detto fin dal primo post

----------

